# My cockatiel is not gripping well with one of his feet!



## punk4life2882 (Aug 29, 2011)

My baby is Spike. I have had him for 13 years. He was fine all day and i went in to put him to sleep and i picked him up and i noticed he was not gripping as well with his one foot. His other foot was hurt when he was young and he walks on his heal with the toes pointing up, so he is not able to grip with that one. I am really worried because he is getting up there in age. He is on a seed diet and i add vitamins in his water. When he stands he tries not to put to much weight on it. Other then that he is acting normal. He is preening and walking around (with a limp).I am not sure what I should do.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

has he got it caught in the cage bars somehow (it can happen) and he may have hurt it.

or it could be age related i dont know


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

An all-seed diet can lead to long term health problems, but some of these problems can be cured or improved with a better diet. It would be a good idea to see a vet to get a diagnosis.


----------



## punk4life2882 (Aug 29, 2011)

Do you think that I need to take him to emergency? The vet wont be open until Monday. I am scared to put him to bed.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i dont think this is an emergency, i believe it MIGHT be able to wait til monday, BUT, please keep him warm, lower perches for him and maybe give him soft perches and a soft blanket at the bottom of the cage to make walking more comfortable on him

if theres signs of injury or getting worse, then bring him to emerg


----------



## punk4life2882 (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks! I am definitely going to keep an eye on him.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

I wonder if hes just getting older.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It could be something like arthritis but thirteen is not that old. I would definitely get him looked at. I have read that lameness in male tiels can also be indicative of an internal problem like testicular cancer or kidney issue. Hopefully it's not that serious, but you definitely want to be cautious in this situation.


----------

